# Ephesians 3:15



## Herald (Apr 23, 2006)

> Ephesians 3:15 15 from whom every family in heaven and on earth derives its name,



Is Paul referring to those who have died in faith and those on the earth? Is the word "heaven" used to describe heavenly beings (angels)? 

Matthew Henry writes:




> The universal church has a dependence upon the Lord Jesus Christ: Of whom the whole family in heaven and earth is named. The Jews were wont to boast of Abraham as their father, but now Jews and Gentiles are both denominated from Christ (so some); while others understand it of the saints in heaven, who wear the crown of glory, and of saints on earth who are going on in the work of grace here. Both the one and the other make but one family, one household; and from him they are named CHRISTIANS, as they really are such, acknowledging their dependence upon, and their relation to, Christ.



Concur? Thoughts?

[Edited on 4-23-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 23, 2006)

Bill,
I don't believe heavenly beings are ever referred to as 'family' in the scriptures. Christ is the groom, we are the bride. We are family. The angels look on in astonishment.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 27, 2006)

Scott, aren't angels referred to as the "sons of God"?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> Scott, aren't angels referred to as the "sons of God"?



Mat 5:9 "Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.

I do not believe the references in Gen speak of angels......


----------

